# libGDX - opengl Fehler



## Kim_Dotcom (4. Mai 2017)

Grüß Gott liebe Javaner,

bin Java-Einsteiger und möchte, da ich von Game Maker Studio wechsle, mich der Sprache annähern indem ich simple 2d-Spiele schreibe.

Verwendetes IDE: Eclipse, Version Neon 3. Release
Verwendete Library: libGDX

Habe den libGDX installer verwendet. Nur für Desktop und HTML5 Entwicklung eingestellt.
Verwendete Extensions: Tools, Box2d, Box2dlights, Ashley, Ai.

Habe Fenstergröße und Titel per Code eingestellt, sonst nix. Wenn ich starte solle eigentlich ein leeres Fenster mit dem libGDX-Logo erscheinen.
Folgende Fehlermeldung steht aber in der Konsole:
_Exception in thread "LWJGL Application"_ _com.badlogic.gdx.utils.GdxRuntimeException:_ _OpenGL 2.0 or higher with the FBO extension is required. OpenGL version: 1.1.0
_
Habe glcapsViewer angehaun. Bis OpenGL 2.0 alles da und ok. Erst ab 3.0 gibt's Lücken beim Funktionsumfang.
Benutze ein Notebook mit nem Intel HD Graphics Chip. Der ist sehr schlecht, Benchmark-Test: Nur besser wie 2% aller mit 3dMark gecheckten Karten.

Aber OpenGL ist mindestens 2.0.
Die Fehlermeldung besagt ja, dass die FBO Extension benötigt wird. (Frame Buffer Objects)
Kann man dass vielleicht umgehen?

Schon ma danke,
Kim_Dotcom (natürlich DER Echte^^)


----------



## Schmetterhand (8. Mai 2017)

Naja, auf so 'ner alten Graphikkarte läßt sich halt schlecht OpenGL programmieren, deshalb würde ich einfach mal mit Java2D anfangen, das ist leichter, schon bei Java dabei und fast genauso portabel wie LibGDX-Anwendungen.
Für "simple 2D-Spiele" reicht Java2D ohnehin und man muß sich nicht mit Hardwareunterstützung oder nicht-Hardwareunterstützung herumärgern. 

Gruß,
Schmetterhand


----------



## Jardcore (8. Mai 2017)

Welche Grafikkarte (Chip) besitzt du genau?

Kleine Frage:
Wieso möchtest du von Game Maker zu Java wechseln?


----------



## Kim_Dotcom (12. Mai 2017)

@ Schmetterhand: Ok, danke für den Tipp. Werde mir dann wohl Java2D zu Gemüte führen. Bietet das weniger Features im Vergleich zu libGDX?

@ Jardcore: Wenn ich dxdiag öffne, zeigt es "Intel HD Graphics (Core i7)" an. Ein integrierter Grafikchip der von zwei i7 Kernen (leider erste Generation) unterstützt werden muss.

Warum sollte ich nicht vom Game Maker zu Java wechseln. Ich möchte nicht nur Spiele programmieren, sondern plane vielleicht irgendwann mal beruflich zu programmieren, falls mir das gelingt. Außerdem hat mich Yoyogames, der Hersteller von GM, etwas enttäuscht. Die 2.0 Version, die letztes Jahr erschienen ist, ist für Käufer der V.1.4.x nicht kostenlos und hat nicht die Neurungen die ich mir vorstellte.


----------



## Jardcore (15. Mai 2017)

Kim_Dotcom hat gesagt.:


> Bietet das weniger Features im Vergleich zu libGDX?


Davon kannst du ausgehen.



Kim_Dotcom hat gesagt.:


> Intel HD Graphics (Core i7)


#
Ich würde mal auf der Intel Seite nachschauen, welche Hilfe dort angeboten wird. Vielleicht ist einfach der Treiber veraltet.
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/



Kim_Dotcom hat gesagt.:


> Warum sollte ich nicht vom Game Maker zu Java wechseln.


Das habe ich nicht gesagt, ich fragte nach den Gründen des Wechsels.



Kim_Dotcom hat gesagt.:


> Käufer der V.1.4.x nicht kostenlos


Aber deutlich günstiger. Die Entwicklung der 2.0 Version war ja auch nicht kostenlos.


----------



## JuKu (16. Mai 2017)

Deine Grafikkarte unterstützt anscheinend einfach OpenGL 2.0 nicht oder hat die Framebuffer Extension nicht.
Das muss eine uralte Grafikkarte sein... Ehrlich gesagt würde ich eher die GPU wechseln, als die Library.


----------

